
Show HN: Real-time math calculations with autosaving - calctext
http://calctext.azurewebsites.net/
======
calctext
Hello, I created this simple web app where the user can type in what he wants
to calculate and the results is displayed on the right side. The app is
powered by math.js, so, basically you can use the same syntax. Additionally
the app can autocomplete with previous variables and it automatically saves
everything on the browser´s localstore.

I appreciate if you have any kind of critics or suggestions.

